# Horse Quotes



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

I didn't really know where to put this, but i was wondering if anyone had any good horse quotes, with the person who said them? Btw has to be from someone famous!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I believe this was Winston Churchill, not completely sure though.
"There's something good about the inside of a horse that's good for the outside of man"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

ooh i like that one!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Sooooo much from Xenophon's On Horsemanship!!

On forced training methods:


> What a horse does under compulsion he does blindly, and his performance is no more beautiful than would be that of a ballet-dancer taught by whip and goad.


On spirited horses:


> The majesty of men themselves is best discovered in the graceful handling of such animals.


And a long one, but ultimately what my horsemanship goal is:


> You want to find him a showy, attractive animal, with a certain grandeur of bearing. If so, you must abstain from pulling at his mouth with the bit, or applying the spur and whip--methods commonly adopted by people with a view to a fine effect, though, as a matter of fact, they thereby achieve the very opposite of what they are aiming at. That is to say, by dragging the mouth up they render the horse blind instead of alive to what is in front of him; and what with spurring and whipping they distract the creature to the point of absolute bewilderment and danger. Feats indeed!--the feats of horses with a strong dislike to being ridden--up to all sorts of ugly and ungainly tricks. On the contrary, let the horse be taught to be ridden on a loose bridle, and to hold his head high and arch his neck, and you will practically be making him perform the very acts which he himself delights or rather exults in; and the best proof of the pleasure which he takes is, that when he is let loose with other horses, and more particularly with mares, you will see him rear his head aloft to the full height, and arch his neck with nervous vigour, pawing the air with pliant legs and waving his tail on high. By training him to adopt the very airs and graces which he naturally assumes when showing off to best advantage, you have got what you are aiming at--a horse that delights in being ridden, a splendid and showy animal, the joy of all beholders.



****, I just want to quote so much from that treatise...

A freely available version can be found here, for all who are interested.


----------



## daddyspaycheck (Nov 9, 2012)

"The essential joy of being with horses is that it brings us in contact with the rare elements of grace, beauty, spirit and fire." -Sharon Ralls 

"Somewhere behind the rider you’ve become, 
the hours of practice you’ve put in,
the coaches that have pushed you,
the hard falls you’ve taken,
the money you’ve spent,
the long distances you’ve hauled,
the “normal” things you’ve given up,
the strides, the sweat, the tears, the blood,
the blisters, the ripped jeans,
the suede chaps on 100 degree summer days,
the lame horse, the crazy horse,
the “are you serious?” horse and everything in between.
Somewhere behind all of this is the little girl who fell in love with the sport, 
the horse, the idea, and never looked back."- Unknown.


----------



## mgsavannah1315 (Dec 16, 2012)

Wherever there was the footprint of a man, there was a hoof print beside it.


----------



## horselover01 (Dec 23, 2012)

My favoerite one is "A horse, a horse. my kingdom for a horse" - William Shakespear and as you can see it is my signature too!!!


----------



## Flora96 (Nov 27, 2012)

A horse is the projection of peoples' dreams about themselves--strong, powerful, beautiful--and it has the capability of giving us escape from our mundane existence. 
- Pam Brown


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

...."Willllllbbberrrrr"


"Well, time to hit the hay... oh I forgot, I ate it!"-----Mister Ed..


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Horse prayer:


----------

